# WikiLeaks hosts hundreds of malware files in email dumps



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> WikiLeaks is reportedly hosting over 300 malware samples among the website's cache of leaked emails.
> 
> As reported by The Register, Bulgarian security researcher Dr Vesselin Bontchev claims that the malware, of which there are at least 300 files hosted, has been found within the recent email dump of communication from the Turkish party AKP.
> 
> ...


WikiLeaks hosts hundreds of malware files in email dumps | ZDNet


----------

